# Stahl's Might Press, Hix, Geo Knight... which to choose?



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm looking for a heat press, approximately 15x15. I've been recommended the Mighty Press by several members. But has anyone spent the time to do an honest and direct comparison? Is there any deciding / important factors that might help to sway me in a certain direction? Thank you!


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Its just personal preference. They wil all last forever basicly. I have a mighty press 16 x 20, which is great. Its built like a tank. 

I also have a geo night hat press, which works fine too. I dont think that the geo knight is built quite as sturdily though.

Cant comment on hix becuase I dont have one.


----------



## taurusndixie (Aug 6, 2006)

I am no expert, but Hix presses ( according to the ads ) will open about 20 degrees more than other hinge type presses. This would get the heat away from your fingers a little more. I heard that the mighty press and some Hix models are clam shell meaning they won't handle the thicker materials. The swing aways will accept thicker materals. heat presses are not cheap, I requested a discount for a group buy of 3- Hix 16 x 20's and only received a 1 percent discount offer. Guess I needed more orders. 

Good luck !


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

taurusndixie said:


> I requested a discount for a group buy of 3- Hix 16 x 20's and only received a 1 percent discount offer. Guess I needed more orders.


Who'd you ask? Coastal give a 2.1% discount for two or more straight off their website. I'm guessing they'd need to be shipped to one address though, which could easily negate the value of the discount if it's a group buy.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

PM Josh at impritables warehouse and see what he can do for you.


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> PM Josh at impritables warehouse and see what he can do for you.


Will do. Thanks!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We have the DK20S. We wanted the swinger so we could do more than just shirts and the 20 so we could do larger items. The press is great. We didn't get the auto press because of the doubling of price but it would be nice to have something like that. We did get the rolling stand at the same time and are happy that we did so it can be rolled out of the way when not needed. The sucker is 220lbs!


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hmm, I guess I'll have to decide whether to go with a clamshell or swing away as well.


----------



## Live2sk888 (Jan 23, 2007)

I can't speak for anything _other _than the Mighty Press 15x15 because it is the only press I've owned, but I'd give it a big "thumbs up". I bought it used about 6 years ago, have used it a lot myself, loaded it in and out of the car to take to events, etc., and I've never had a problem with it. Still works as good as new.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

First off, do NOT get anything clamshell. Those are just plain dangerous. Swing-away is far better. Second, spring for a 16" x 20" model. Those few extra inches are a godsend for really big shirts! Last, I have a Stahl's Hotronix and it does well. Most big names will probably, though.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Love my clamshell as do most t-shirt shops.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

COEDS said:


> spring for a 16" x 20" model. Those few extra inches are a godsend for really big shirts!


That's the thing - people think of 15"x15" to 16"x20" as being a few inches... the latter is about 43% larger.


----------



## guest5779 (Aug 8, 2006)

Oddly enough, I went with the HIX 15x15 clamshell. I haven't actually used it yet, but it makes a spiffy looking paperweight. 

I'll be using First Edition as my supplier, so none of the transfers will be over 10x10 anyway.


----------



## htt117 (Aug 31, 2006)

The clam shell is more difficult to operate, I have the burn marks on the back of my hands to prove it, but space is also a consideration. The pul out or swing out frames are great if you have room for them. Get the dimensions required for each and check it against your space. In our small retail store, we went clamshell and have been fully satisfied. We do about $2,500/month worth of transfer business with the one press and it's been going steady for a couple of years now.

We use a Phoenix Phire press. Just afteer we got it, the came out with the digital pressure read out. That would be really nice to have.

Jim


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a Geo Knight 16 x 20 clamshell with their (semi) auto release add on. I have never burned myself and this is my first heat press. I have pressed many hundreds of items and have spent as long as 10 hours in front of it doing mass production with no issues. The only beef I have with it is when you are pressing mass quantities the temp fluctuates and I don't like waiting the short time for the temp to get back up to 400. I print Duracotton HT and Image Clip primarily. I even sit and set rhinestones for hours at the press with no burning. (thank goodness for AC, because that sucker is hot when sitting in front of it all day). I mix transfers with rhinestones more often than not. I do imagine that a 2k swing away auto open would be heaven, but I will take what I have in the mean time with no complaints Good luck deciding!


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

I started with a 11x15 stahls and then just upgraded to a 16x16 auto open, I love it and when and if I need another it will be the same. The auto open and the pressure readout is awesome.


----------



## wdi (Oct 28, 2008)

stuffnthingz said:


> I have a Geo Knight 16 x 20 clamshell with their (semi) auto release add on. I have never burned myself and this is my first heat press. I have pressed many hundreds of items and have spent as long as 10 hours in front of it doing mass production with no issues. The only beef I have with it is when you are pressing mass quantities the temp fluctuates and I don't like waiting the short time for the temp to get back up to 400. I print Duracotton HT and Image Clip primarily. I even sit and set rhinestones for hours at the press with no burning. (thank goodness for AC, because that sucker is hot when sitting in front of it all day). I mix transfers with rhinestones more often than not. I do imagine that a 2k swing away auto open would be heaven, but I will take what I have in the mean time with no complaints Good luck deciding!


Oh man if your pressing for 10 hours, you should look at a geo Knight dk20s with the dka-twin. Its much cooler too sit beside the press, and you should be done in 5 hours. Dyetrans has the best price at 1860.00 for both. Check shipping though, as a closer dealer will work out cheaper because of shipping.


----------



## the-novelty-man (Jul 31, 2006)

I have the Geo Knight 16X20 Clam Shell since 2002
never had a problem with it never had any burns
from it this was my first press and only press


----------



## Boomar123 (Apr 8, 2010)

For my experience, Geo Knight DK20S 16x20 swinger is a good heat press... The Hix swingman 20d 16x20 might cause you trouble and the costumer service will not be there to support you.


----------



## digiantiques (Nov 14, 2010)

Do you print on larger items, bags, tiles etc..If so do you have a problem with the placement since its a clamshell?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

dk20s great machine. lifetime warrenty on the heat platen. great for doing almost anything.


----------



## freal (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow I'm totally confused. I have read some great points about having clam shell and swing out. I can get a clamshell with no digital readout its a stahls base model I assume. It has 20 hours on it. 15x15. We anticipate using it fairly often. $300. What will I be limited to if I buy it. I know to check for 400 degree temp all over the platen. What recover time could I expect between presses with this unit. The only model number on it is HP. Any advice would totally help


----------



## Usman1984 (Aug 3, 2011)

*STAHLS Heat Press 40x50cm Heavy Duty Digital Transfer - Automatic Alarm 
*



STAHLS HEST PRESS - CURRENT MARKET RRP PRICE IS AROUND £1000 POUND CURRENTLY FOR SALE IN EBAY - CURRENT BID £150


BOUGHT SIX MONTHS AGO; DONT LIKE THE FIELD TAKES TOO MUCH TIME TO MAKE DESIGNS; CUT THEM HENCE GIVING UP; IT HAS LIFE TIME HEAT ELEMENT WARRANTY; PURCHASE RECIEPT SHOWING THE PRICE BOUGHT AND DATE CAN BE PROVIDED.


EBAY ITEM NO: 170817389759


----------



## duke-317 (Mar 23, 2008)

clam shells suck... some people like em (probably cause they havent used a swing away)


----------



## duke-317 (Mar 23, 2008)

this is all good info


----------

